# Be Holy,For I Am Holy



## ServantsHeart (Jan 26, 2011)

Sinless Perfection is a great error, great willfull sin in the Believers life should not be. GOD says,"be holy,for I Am holy". 
What degree of personal holiness is attainable as commanded by GOD in this life?
In other words what is GOD telling us in this verse?


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 26, 2011)

First, I think it is imperative to define "sin" in your quest here. Are you talking about external behavior or internal concupiscence? Then, if it is external behavior only, are you talking about behavior that we should not do anymore, or behavior that we should rather be doing (negative righteousness or positive rightouesness)? The framework for Sanctification that you establish can be tested in each realm to see how it works.

Blessings!


----------



## KMK (Jan 26, 2011)

ServantsHeart said:


> Can we triumph over temptation and sin consistantly the Spirit and Word helping, or is this an incorrect understanding of progressive Sanctification?



The question is, "Can God triumph over temptation and sin consistently in us through the Spirit and the Word?" The answer is yes. Does He do so consistently in every believer in every season? No.


----------



## ServantsHeart (Jan 26, 2011)

moral necessity said:


> First, I think it is imperative to define "sin" in your quest here. Are you talking about external behavior or internal concupiscence? Then, if it is external behavior only, are you talking about behavior that we should not do anymore, or behavior that we should rather be doing (negative righteousness or positive rightouesness)? The framework for Sanctification that you establish can be tested in each realm to see how it works.


 The sin I have in mind is all Lawlessness/Iniquity which Christ speaks of in Matthew 7:23 and which 1 John 2:1 which he implies we should not do and defines in 3:4 which I would think starts in desire/passion internal and is manifest externally. James 1:13 to 16


----------

